# RainHandler



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone used the rainhandler gutter alternative? We have a small covered porch project coming up and the client isnt thrilled with the down spout locations we will have to use. I was wondering if this would be a good alternative for a smaller roof area. 

https://www.rainhandler.com

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Should work ok on small porch area as long as there isn't a walkway that will drip on you or ice up during the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> Should work ok on small porch area as long as there isn't a walkway that will drip on you or ice up during the winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be a sidewalk to part of the porch, but it won't be a primary walk. Good point to bring up to them. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Personally I'd much prefer a Japanese water chain as a downspout alternative compared to this option. There's some pretty cool looking water chains out there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a neighbor who tried that out, and it pretty much works as advertised. One caveat though, is that you have to put up with drips after the rain until the whole roof is pretty much dry.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hard to judge by a company produced infomercial. But it doesn't look to me like it really redirects the water anyplace. Just a couple feet out from the wall. How would it protect you from being dripped upon if you have to walk under it somewhere?
Not enough information provided for me to make a call on it.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

CrescentGutter said:


> Hard to judge by a company produced infomercial. But it doesn't look to me like it really redirects the water anyplace. Just a couple feet out from the wall. How would it protect you from being dripped upon if you have to walk under it somewhere?
> Not enough information provided for me to make a call on it.




Have no fear Crescentgutter it's just another gimmick. Nothing will ever be better then the k style gutter. We are safe lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Just don't forget your umbrella otherwise you'll have to walk through a three foot mini-car wash... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

I would understand if it were at an angle so you could regulate where the water flowed, but even at that point you would be impacting erosion in one spot, lol, as they put it. I agree with KAP tho, get ready for a big time mini car wash.


----------



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

rain chains


----------



## GLevers (Feb 11, 2017)

KAP said:


> Just don't forget your umbrella otherwise you'll have to walk through a three foot mini-car wash... :whistling :laughing:


 I was just thinking that, and that if there's a gravel or dirt path leading up to the door that'll turn it into a nice, wide, muddy, puddle to jump! For a small roof area it should be OK, but for a main roof if there's a basement under the house or it's on a hill I'd want gutters and a downspout to control where the water goes.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Have no fear Crescentgutter it's just another gimmick. Nothing will ever be better then the k style gutter. We are safe lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it was "invented by an M.I.T. aeronautical engineer." :whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CrescentGutter said:


> But it was "invented by an M.I.T. aeronautical engineer." :whistling


So it IS rocket science after all...  :laughing:


----------

